# DIY sulphur burner?



## rotten_socks420 (May 13, 2011)

Would anyone happen to have directions for this?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 13, 2011)

hXXp://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f95/diy-sulphur-burner-7341/ found one... google!

I am going to be doing this, a DIY Sulphur burner you never gotta worry about PM again it only costs 33$ without Sulphur.


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2011)

Just google "diy sulphur burner"

you will get 147,000 results in 0.7 seconds.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 13, 2011)

I did. Just rather surprised there isnt a sticky here for this


----------



## dman1234 (May 13, 2011)

if you end up making one document it with pics and maybe it will be a sticky.

you prob know by now but you need a heating element and somthing to hold the sulphur, not sure what temp you need to reach to melt it.

stay safe


----------



## Mutt (May 13, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> I did. Just rather surprised there isnt a sticky here for this


only time sulpher burners are really needed is in extremely humid greenhouses 
most of us are outdoor or indoor...only a few do the greenhouse bit. So no one has built one here to make a DIY


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2011)

I did!!... and it works stellar "in my room" for PM control. 

I went to a thrift store, found a little old single element 'hotplate'. ($5 I think) They had a set of stainless steel bowls ranging from about 4-6 inches diameter. ($1) 2 lbs of garden sulphur ($8 maybe)
  Total investment was under $20 I know that.


----------



## Mutt (May 13, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I did!!... and it works stellar "in my room" for PM control.
> .



never had PM indoors and rarely ever seen it...dang hick you always slide stuff like that in


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2011)

I ..'contracted it" from some _FREE_:yay: starts ...:doh: I was smart enough to check them for bugs and general health. But in my own defense, the pm didn't show up on them for four weeks or better. By then, I'd had them "in" my grow for two or more.
 I only thought mites suck... At least I can kill them. PM I believe the spores are around forever and a week.


----------



## Mutt (May 13, 2011)

yeah man...spores are even smaller then mites. :holysheep: I've had trich outbreaks on other things...think that crap grows on trees or something  biggest thing is killing that airflow then bleach like mad.

does the sulpher inside stink up the place?


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2011)

I shut off circulation 'while' I'm burning, to allow the residue to settle on the leaves. So, yea, it stinks like suplhur for a cpl hours after restarting circulation.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks *Hick *and *Gone2pot *for the link...:heart:I see ya hanging setup from Light...this is to allow the sulfer to fall?..What down side do I have for your setup on the floor?.(other then fire  Im looking at week 2 now of a strain (Gooey) known for PM..have yet to see in the Shed and want a "preventive" mesure..is this wise to run when "PM" isnt present ???  from what I read earlier ..it may all ready be there eh?   Thanks again:48:

take care and be safe


----------



## Hick (Nov 17, 2011)

> .this is to allow the sulfer to fall?..What down side do I have for your setup on the floor?.


   I don't 'know' tha there would be a down 4u. The $100+ one I looked at was a hanging unit, so mine had to be   It isn't actually hanging 'from' the light tho'.  
  after a burn, try sticking the bowl in the freezer for an hour or so, THEN remove the burned residue.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have one of the units you purchase after having a severe case of PM and then having it return on the next grow i had no choice, since i got  the burner i havent seen PM again, one burn early in flower should keep you clean to the end, after a few burns i no longer need it all


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> after a burn, try sticking the bowl in the freezer for an hour or so, THEN remove the burned residue.


 
After a couple hours in the freezer I just slam it down on a concrete surface and it all comes out in one shot, but it stinks. LOL


----------



## Irish (Nov 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> after a burn, try sticking the bowl in the freezer for an hour or so, THEN remove the burned residue.


 
secret brisket recipe?:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Nov 18, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> After a couple hours in the freezer I just slam it down on a concrete surface and it all comes out in one shot, but it stinks. LOL


  yep...



			
				Irish said:
			
		

> secret brisket recipe?:rofl:


 ..yep....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2011)

:ciao:  *Hick*...Im going to get this ..I would emagine the garden sulfur can be Baught at The Home DE POT?




> They had a set of stainless steel bowls ranging from about 4-6 inches diameter. ($1) 2 lbs of garden sulphur ($8 maybe)



How much do you put in the bowl?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2011)

:doh:  be sure to take the size of the room into consideration:cry:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 13, 2011)

I noticed PM on a gal today, sad sad sad. Some of the gals are around 5-6 weeks in bud, some are 3-4 and on down to just put in...can I do a sulpher burn or will that harm the late stage gals?? Also, what are the risks associated with PM other than unsightly mildew on the leaves??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2011)

I read that you dont want to burn if you plan to HArvest within 3 weeks..There is a spray you can use That would be better IMO...Good Luck *Roddy*

:48:


----------



## Roddy (Dec 14, 2011)

THANKS, 4u, I wondered when the cutoff was for burning. Does anyone know the spray and where I can find it?


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 14, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> can I do a sulpher burn or will that harm the late stage gals?? Also, what are the risks associated with PM other than unsightly mildew on the leaves??


 
It wont harm them too burn late, but it will make your weed taste awful, i wouldnt do it, the risks I believe are bad, lung infections and respitory issues, the spray didnt work for me, and if anyone suggests a milk water spray, dont waste your time.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

THANKS DMAN!!! If I were to remove the older gals and did the burn, would this work?? How long before I could put the gals back in after burn. Or should I simply harvest the late stagers and call it a learning experience?


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

OK, just off phone with hydro guy, they have 2 sprays. Serenade and something like Ed Rosenthal's something or other...anyone know of these and have a recommendation?? This would be for the late stagers only, I want to do a burn if for no other reason than to try to rid myself completely of this nasty stuff.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> THANKS DMAN!!! If I were to remove the older gals and did the burn, would this work?? How long before I could put the gals back in after burn. Or should I simply harvest the late stagers and call it a learning experience?


 
removing the older ones and then burning would be ok to me, I would turn the exhaust back on for an hour and then put them back in, maybe treat them with spray while they are out? PM sucks, 2 burns a year gets me through 5 harvests with no sign, good luck with it.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 15, 2011)

THANKS again, Dman!!


----------

